# NCSA Fall 09



## cschu011 (Apr 14, 2009)

So who's going to NCSA for fall 09?!

=]


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 19, 2009)

damn, not one person haha.


----------



## Buckie (Apr 20, 2009)

On the contrary.  I will be attending NCSA in the Fall.  Looking forward to it too!

Actually, I am currently on the waitlist at FSU, and I'm visiting SCAD this week because I'm accepted there, but that's just to reassure myself that I'm not missing out on something at Savannah... I'll more than likely be in Winston-Salem come September!  I actually sent in my housing form on Friday.


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet sweet. I will be staying off campus. I can't wait for fall to come around.


----------



## Jordanl (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm going Fall 09 as a transfer, credit wise I'll be a junior but I'm going in as a second year because of the art classes I need to take. I'm coming all the way from the west coast so it's gonna be a culture shock, but as long as there are people who like the pumpkins, death cab for cutie, and rage im happy haha...anything I should know about NC before arriving?


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice, yea I have 2 years of college under my belt already so i willb e entering as a sophmore or freshman it just depends on what credits they will take.

Ummm, the only thing you need to know is have fun, get used to boring old Winston Salem, and as far as culture shock goes....NCSA is bassically SF in a bottle haha.


----------



## justme (May 28, 2009)

I am also plannning to attend UNCSA as a transfer student. However, I was told that eveyone starts as a freshman. We might skip some academic classes that might transfer but the whole thing will still last 4 years, and will cost the same as if you were taking all the academic and the film classes. This is what the people who work at the film department told me. Am I missing something here? Actually, I was a little dissapointed that i will still take me four years and cost me the same as if i never went to another school. I have been also accepted at UNCW, which would only last 2 years and cost half, but I do not know much about UNCW and if it is even comparable to the Filmmaking department at UNCSA, Any input here? 
Thanks.


----------



## cschu011 (May 28, 2009)

You will have to do four years, sense NCSA uses the Studio system of teaching.

Example:  In fall of your second year you will write and pitch your third year film, and in your third year you will write and pitch for your fourth year film.  You will spend all of your 3rd year in pre productiona dn your fourth years filming.

So you ccant really skip a year.  it sucks, but soooo worth it.

I to have to take four years as a transfer, BUT the benefit is that your first 2 years you will be able to take mainly if not all film classes and focus just on that.

Also, the internships and connections here has gotten HUGE int he last couple of years.

if you need any more info just e-mail me at 

cschultz@artist.uncsa.edu


----------

